# Problème G4 Cube



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2021)

Je viens d’acquérir un G4 Cube, je le branche à un écran et là, le voyant du dessus s’allume, clignote et rien a l’écran :-(
J’entends un peu le disque dur qui gratte comme si il se lançait et rien, le voyant du dessus clignote de façon alternée mais rien d’autre.

Disque dur HS ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2021)

Afin d'éliminer un problème potentiel sans démontage, testes avec un autre écran ! Tu peux aussi tenter de le démarrer depuis un disque dur externe, mais si l'écran reste noir, ça ne vient pas du disque dur, si c'était le cas, tu aurais l'icône de la disquette avec le point d'interrogation à l'écran.

Restent donc trois hypothèses :


la luminosité de l'écran est baissée au maximum,
l'écran (ou son câble) a un problème,
c'est la carte graphique.

Je suppose que tu as ré-initialisé la PRam ? Si ça n'est pas fait fais le (cmd + alt + P + R au démarrage, garder enfoncé jusqu'à entendre un second chime), si c'est la luminosité, ça rétablira le réglage par défaut (luminosité à 50% si je me souviens bien).


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Afin d'éliminer un problème potentiel sans démontage, testes avec un autre écran !


C'est ce que j'ai fais, la première fois avec un écran LCD, un câble VGA et l'adaptateur que j'ai eu avec le Cube.
Et comme ça ne fonctionnait pas, j'ai ensuite fais un essai avec mon écran Apple Studio Display (que j'utilise avec mon PowerMac G5) et toujours le même résultat.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suppose que tu as ré-initialisé la PRam ?


Non , je ne l'ai pas fais.

Déjà au démarrage, je n'ai aucun son.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si ça n'est pas fait fais le (cmd + alt + P + R au démarrage, garder enfoncé jusqu'à entendre un second chime), si c'est la luminosité, ça rétablira le réglage par défaut (luminosité à 50% si je me souviens bien).


Je vais essayer ce soir.


----------



## Franz59 (5 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour
Il est possible que la pile soit HS (c'est même probable)
Ne pas oublier également que sur cette machine, le bouton tactile d'alimentation est TRES capricieux; nombreux ont été changés (mais il doit être plutôt difficile de s'en procurer...)
Bon courage (je vais penser à redémarrer le mien...)


----------



## Franz59 (5 Janvier 2021)

NB: sur la photo, le clavier étendu d'Apple nécessite une mise à jour système pour être correctement reconnu


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2021)

Franz59 a dit:


> NB: sur la photo, le clavier étendu d'Apple nécessite une mise à jour système pour être correctement reconnu


Sur la photo, c’est le clavier que j’utilise sur mon PowerMac G5, je ne l’ai pas utilisé pour le Cube.
Pour celui-ci, je l’ai eu avec le clavier et la souris d’origine.


----------



## daffyb (5 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Déjà au démarrage, je n'ai aucun son.


Si tu n'as pas les boules Harmann Cardon, point de son tu n'auras... Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il y ait d'HP dans le Cube.


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas les boules Harmann Cardon, point de son tu n'auras... Je n'ai pas souvenir qu'il y ait d'HP dans le Cube.


En effet je n’ai pas pensé à cela, bien vu ;-)


----------



## dandu (5 Janvier 2021)

En plus, y a ce qu'il faut dedans (y a même la prise pour un HP...) mais d'est désactivé...


----------



## woz86 (5 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je suppose que tu as ré-initialisé la PRam ? Si ça n'est pas fait fais le (cmd + alt + P + R au démarrage, garder enfoncé jusqu'à entendre un second chime), si c'est la luminosité, ça rétablira le réglage par défaut (luminosité à 50% si je me souviens bien).


Je viens de le faire et impeccable, il démarre ;-)
Il est dans son jus (la personne qui me l’a vendu n’avait pas trop de compétences en informatique).
Il est en 9.0.4 donc le sytème de base, il faudrait que je lui mette un système supérieur.








Pareil il a d’origine 64Mo de mémoire et deux emplacements donc de libre.
J’ai dans mes affaires deux barrettes l’une de 512 et l’autre de 256, récupéré d’un iMac G3 Snow.




ce sont par contre des 133 et sur MacTracker il dise qu’il faut des PC-100.
Est-ce qu’elle peuvent aller dessus ?


----------



## dandu (6 Janvier 2021)

Oui, c'est rétrocompatible dans la majorité des cas.


----------



## woz86 (6 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Oui, c'est rétrocompatible dans la majorité des cas.


Tu me conseillerais quel système dessus ?
Je pensais au 10.4 Tiger.


----------



## woz86 (6 Janvier 2021)

Je lui ai mis deux barrettes, une de 512 et une de 256, ce qui lui fait pour l’instant 832Mo de mémoire.
J’ai installé OS 10.1 afin de pouvoir passer à une version supérieure car il était avec le 9.0.4 d’origine.
Je vais lui mettre Mac OS 10.3
Par contre j’ai un souci avec l’éjection des disques, à voir...


----------



## Franz59 (7 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu me conseillerais quel système dessus ?
> Je pensais au 10.4 Tiger.


Panther c'est sûr, pour Tiger je ne suis pas certain


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2021)

Franz59 a dit:


> Panther c'est sûr, pour Tiger je ne suis pas certain


Tiger tourne très bien sur un G4 à 450 Mhz, aucun problème, même sur un G3 à la même fréquence, d'ailleurs !


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiger tourne très bien sur un G4 à 450 Mhz, aucun problème, même sur un G3 à la même fréquence, d'ailleurs !


J’ai installé Panther dessus, Tiger je l’ai sur d’autres modèles.
Il faut que je me trouve deux barrettes de 512Mo pour qu’il est 1,5Go de mémoire.
Et par la je changerai son disque sur par un SSD.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je lui ai mis deux barrettes, une de 512 et une de 256, ce qui lui fait pour l’instant 832Mo de mémoire.
> J’ai installé OS 10.1 afin de pouvoir passer à une version supérieure car il était avec le 9.0.4 d’origine.
> Je vais lui mettre Mac OS 10.3
> Par contre j’ai un souci avec l’éjection des disques, à voir...


Tu peux mettre 3 barrettes de 512 pour aller 1.5Go, le max sur le Cube.
Sur le mien j'ai mis Tiger ça va bien, mais j'ai aussi changé la carte video standard pour profiter de l'accélération graphique de Quartz Extreme (j'ai remplacé l'ATI Rage128 16Mo non compatible par une Nvidia GeForce2 avec 64Mo de VRAM).
Tu as quoi dans le tien, comme carte video ? Il y avait plusieurs options à l'époque.


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu peux mettre 3 barrettes de 512 pour aller 1.5Go, le max sur le Cube.


J’ai regardé sur eBay depuis les États Unis elles sont moins coûteuse.
Il m’en faut deux de 512.
Hier soir il a eu droit à un nettoyage :


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as quoi dans le tien, comme carte video ? Il y avait plusieurs options à l'époque.


J’ai celle d’origine la 16Mo, il faudrait que je trouve une 32Mo.
En plus j’ai trouvé un écran Display Studio  pour mettre avec, comme celui que j’ai pour le PowerMac G5.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai celle d’origine la 16Mo, il faudrait que je trouve une 32Mo.
> En plus j’ai trouvé un écran Display Studio  pour mettre avec, comme celui que j’ai pour le PowerMac G5.


Il t'en faut une avec prise ADC pour le Studio Display. 
J'ai trouvé la mienne dans un vieux QuickSilver HS (une NVIDIA GeForce2 MX TwinView 64Mo), avec une prise VGA et une prise ADC (les 2 prises sont active simultanément, on peut y brancher 2 écrans).


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la mienne dans un vieux QuickSilver HS (une NVIDIA GeForce2 MX TwinView 64Mo), avec une prise VGA et une prise ADC (les 2 prises sont active simultanément, on peut y brancher 2 écrans).


J'ai une carte graphique dans mes affaires que j'ai eu justement avec mon écran Display Studio.
Je la posterai ici pour savoir si elle est compatible.


----------



## woz86 (7 Janvier 2021)

@gpbonneau voici les photos de la carte graphique que j'ai eu en surplus :

C'est un modèle pour PowerMac G4 et compatible G5 aussi d'après ce que la personne qui me la donner m'a dit.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Janvier 2021)

C'est une carte video de PowerMac G5, une GeForce FX 5200.
Dans le Cube le slot est different, la carte rentrera pas dedans.


----------



## woz86 (8 Janvier 2021)

Certains ont déjà eu des soucis avec le lecteur de CD lors de l’éjection ?

Car sur le mien, il prend bien les disquettes, ils sont lu correctement, mais lors de l’éjection il bloque à la sortie.

En le démontant il y peu être besoin d’un nettoyage ou c’est mécanique ?


----------



## cham (8 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> j'ai aussi changé la carte video standard pour profiter de l'accélération graphique de Quartz Extreme (j'ai remplacé l'ATI Rage128 16Mo non compatible par une Nvidia GeForce2 avec 64Mo de VRAM).
> Tu as quoi dans le tien, comme carte video ? Il y avait plusieurs options à l'époque.



64 Mo ?? C’est beaucoup. Tout ça sans ventilateur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2021)

Non, c'est pas beaucoup, la quantité de VRam n'a pas d'incidence notable sur la température de fonctionnement de la carte, au contraire, lorsque celle ci est sollicitée, elle permet, grâce à son effet tampon, de permettre à son processeur de tourner un peu moins sous pression.


----------



## woz86 (9 Janvier 2021)

Et pour faire baisser la température dans un Cube, le remplacement du disque dur d’origine par un SSD peut être une bonne option.


----------



## woz86 (18 Janvier 2021)

Je viens d’installer l’écran que j’ai trouvé pour mettre avec le Cube, il me manque plus que les enceintes pour avoir l’ensemble.


----------



## dandu (18 Janvier 2021)

Bonne chance pour trouver les enceintes d'origine à un prix correct et/ou en bon état. Après, tu peux mettre n'importe quel truc audio en USB, ceci dit, si tu veux du son.


----------



## woz86 (18 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Bonne chance pour trouver les enceintes d'origine à un prix correct et/ou en bon état. Après, tu peux mettre n'importe quel truc audio en USB, ceci dit, si tu veux du son.


Oui, j’ai commencé à y regarder, mais leurs état ne me convient pas.
Je les ai déjà sur mon G4 Tournesol et elle sont en très bon état.
Après je préfère prendre mon temps et trouver celle d’origine pour avoir l’ensemble complet.
Et il a pour l’instant 832Mo de mémoire, il faut que je trouve deux barrettes de 512 pour lui mettre le maximum 1,5 Go et ensuite je changerai le disque dur par un SSD.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Janvier 2021)

Les enceintes du Cube (2000/2001) ont une suspension noir en mousse qui vieilli mal et finis par se déchirer (faut que je les change sur les miennes).
Avec le Tournesol (2002/2003) les suspensions sont blanche (Néoprène ?) et tiennent bien mieux dans le temps, je n'ai pas de soucis ;-)
Mais c'est pas le même branchement, sur le Cube, c'est de l'USB via un petit boitier d'interface, sur le Tournesol c'est un mini-jack à la sauce Apple.


----------



## woz86 (19 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mais c'est pas le même branchement, sur le Cube, c'est de l'USB via un petit boitier d'interface, sur le Tournesol c'est un mini-jack à la sauce Apple.


Bien vu, je me serais fait avoir, je pensais que c’était le même modèle.


----------



## cham (19 Janvier 2021)

Il y avait aussi les Harman Kardon Soundsticks et leur caisson de basse, une option ou accessoire à l’époque


----------



## dandu (19 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Oui, j’ai commencé à y regarder, mais leurs état ne me convient pas.
> Je les ai déjà sur mon G4 Tournesol et elle sont en très bon état.
> Après je préfère prendre mon temps et trouver celle d’origine pour avoir l’ensemble complet.
> Et il a pour l’instant 832Mo de mémoire, il faut que je trouve deux barrettes de 512 pour lui mettre le maximum 1,5 Go et ensuite je changerai le disque dur par un SSD.


Au delà du fait que c'est pas les mêmes, c'est compliqué à trouver du coup : celles d'iMac était disponible en option pour des Power Mac G4, je crois, alors que pour le Cube... ben faut celles d'un Cube, en USB.


----------

